# Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen



## ElMariachi1000 (12. März 2017)

*Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Hey Leute,

da ich einen neuen Job angenommen habe als Servicetechniker weltweit, habe ich nun folgendes Problem als Vollblut Zokker. 

Ich weiß die meisten würden jetzt sagen, "Kauf dir nen Laptop" oder "Warum willst du denn da noch zokken?". Aus folgenden Gründen habe ich mich dagegen entschieden. Ich habe keine Lust mir alle 2-3 Jahre einen neuen Laptop für 2000-2500€ zu kaufen und nun ja wenn ich 2-4 Wochen weg bin, würde ich mich nach 12 Stunden auf Baustelle freuen noch nen paar Stunden zu zokken, ggf. an meinem freien Tag, den Sonntag auch ein bisschen zu zokken.

Als Gehäuse nehme ich wahrscheinlich ein HTPC oder ähnliches Gehäuse mit maximaler Größe von 25l. Hier habe ich schon viele gute von Silverstone gesehen.

Nun mein Anliegen zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Wie erschütterungsfest sind Wasserkühlungen? Der PC wird nämlich wahrscheinlich in meinem Koffer Platz finden, da er für mein Handgepäck zu schwer sein wird. 

Danke schonmal !

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*



ElMariachi1000 schrieb:


> Nun mein Anliegen zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Wie erschütterungsfest sind Wasserkühlungen?



So lange du den PC nicht durch die Gegend wirfst: Vollständig erschütterungsfest. Sogar weitaus mehr als luftkühlungen - große Turmkühler und schwere Grafikkarten können abbrechen wenn der PC ruckartiger bewegt wird, die Kühlkörper von Wasserkühlungen sind bedeutend kleiner und leichter und entsprechend unempfindlciher.
Achte nur darauf, dass du Pumpe und AGB so gut wie möglich befestigst (da diese Teile das größte Eigengewicht haben und am anfällisgten auf Stöße sind) - und natürlich die Radiatoren fest verschraubt sind (du willst nicht dass ein Radiator auf die Hardware fällt... ).


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Gut danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der PC wird in meinem Koffer zwischen meinen Klamotten transportiert.
Ja hätte bis jetzt auch eher an eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung für meine CPU gedacht.
Aber danke für den Tipp mit der Graka usw.


----------



## Chukku (14. März 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Falls du die Grafikkarte nicht wasserkühlen willst, würde ich darüber nachdenken, sie für den Transport jedes Mal kurz auszubauen und im seperaten Karton (oder wenigstens mit Polsterfolie umwickelt) zu transportieren.
Sonst wackelt sie im PCI Slot eventuell heftig umher und kann im schlimmsten Fall abbrechen.

Falls du sie wasserkühlen willst kannst du sie natürlich nicht so einfach ausbauen... dann würde ich das Case vielleicht mit Zeitungspapier oder Haushaltrolle oder so "ausstopfen", damit die Karte gestützt wird.
So ein Fullcover-Kupferblock wiegt ja auch einiges.

In der Größenordnung kannst dir ja auch dieses Case mal genauer anschauen
Cougar QBX - A Surprisingly Capable $50 ITX Case! - YouTube


----------



## Nex015 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Hihi, ich mag' ja so Spezialanforderungen. 

Wie Chukku schon sagte, ich würd' mir auch irgendwie eine Transportsicherung ausdenken um speziell die GraKa abzustützen, da du sagst dein Job wird weltweit sein (Glückwunsch btw!  ) und ich annehme das du dann auch fliegst wird der Koffer eben schonmal durch die Gegend geworfen. Daher möchte ich dir auch ans Herz legen einen Ablaßhahn einzubauen und die Kühlflüssigkeit vor Reiseantritt abzulassen, so haste die Soße im Zweifel wenigstens nicht auf der Hardware hängen. Um schnell auf Dichtigkeit vor Wiederbefüllung zu prüfen ist vielleicht der Druckprüfer von AC was.


----------



## Deimos (17. März 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Die grössten Bedenken hätte ich, wie schon geschrieben wurde, bei AGB und Pumpe. Wenn du die zwei Komponenten anständig sicherst, sollte da aber nichts passieren.
Abraten würde ich von Tubes, wenn das Gehäuse oft bewegt oder durchgeschüttelt wird. Die könnten im schlechtesten Fall durchaus aus den Fassungen rutschen. Bei Schläuchen sehe ich da null Probleme.


----------



## tobse2056 (17. März 2017)

*AW: ErschÃ¼tterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-WasserkÃ¼hlungen*

Muss es den unbedingt eine WasserkÃ¼hlung sein?

Besonders wenn du PC in den Koffer packen möchtest würde sich das Silverstone Raven RVZ02  mit 12Liter Volumen perfekt dazu anbieten, auch um die Garfikkarte mÃ¼sstest  du dir keine sorge machen da sie in dem GehÃ¤use nen Halter zum verschrauben hat.
SilverStone Raven Z RVZ02, Mini-ITX (SST-RVZ02B)
 oder das Milo mit praktischen Tragegriff 
SilverStone Milo ML08 schwarz, Tragegriff, Mini-ITX (SST-ML08B-H)


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: ErschÃ¼tterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-WasserkÃ¼hlungen*

Danke noch für die Antworten.  War seit dem auch fast nur Unterwegs und immer nur nen paar Tage zu Hause.
Ich habe halt an eine fertige Kompakt-Wasserkühlung gedacht, da ich vor habe die CPU zu übertakten. Außerdem werde ich auch nicht immer Zimmer haben mit der normalen "deutschen" Raumtemperatur. Da ich ja weltweit fliege(und man weiß ja wie Koffer behandelt werden) kamen halt meine Bedenken zu der Sache mit der Wasserkühlung. Das Problem mit einem hin und her wackeln der Grafikkarte habe ich im Laufe der Zeit beim durchgucken der Gehäuse auch erkannt, dass ich dies nicht vergessen darf.

Ich habe mir vor meinem letzten Reiseantritt für mein mATX-Board schon einmal ein kleineres Gehäuse dann geholt. Im Koffer hat dies mit einem 24" Bildschirm in etwa 1/3 des Koffers eingenommen. Für die Zukunft habe ich aber nun folgendes vor um die best möglichste Leistung auf sehr kleinem Raum zu bekommen.

Wie du schon sagtest Tobse, ein mITX HTPC-Gehäuse. Hier tendiere ich momentan zum SilverStone Raven Z-E RVZ01-E, Mini-ITX/Mini-DTX (SST-RVZ01B-E) . Andere sagten mir auch zu, allerdings habe ich mir erst vor kurzem ein sehr teures ATX-Netzteil gekauft. Bei den meisten anderen benötige ich ein SFX.
Um nicht immer einen sperrigen 24" Bildschirm mit zu nehmen, werde ich mir diesen hier holen ASUS MB169C+, 15.6" (90LM0180-B01170) .
Als kleiner AMD Fan-Boy tendiere ich eigentlich eher dazu mir momentan einen Ryzen 5-1600X oder einen Ryzen-1700 zu holen. Was mich aber am meisten stört, sind die bis jetzt angekündigten mITX-Mainboards. Mir fehlt dort drauf einfach ein WLAN-Modul oder wie seht ihr das? Sollte Intel wirklich die Preise demnächst senken, werde ich wohl doch zum i7-7700K greifen mit dem Asus Z270l Mainboard. 
Natürlich wird dann auch ne M2 Samsung 960 Evo SSD verbaut. Zum Abrunden des Systems würde ich mir 16GB RAM als ein Riegel holen, damit ich irgendwann ggf. mit einem zusätzlichen Riegel aufrüsten kann. Geplant ist die Hardware für die nächsten 2-4 Jahre(außer Grafikkarte). Als Grafikkarte habe ich natürlich auch momentan nicht das kleinste und leichteste Model(Zotac 1070 AMP EXTREME), deshalb muss ich auch noch gucken wie sich diese so verhält in dem Gehäuse. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich diese nicht auch gegen eine andere austauschen werde, die eine Wasserkühlung verbaut hat.


----------



## Sverre (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Erschütterungsfest.....in der Richtung

Rack mount cases made in USA | Pelican Professional

Custom Flight Case UK - Bespoke flight case protection. Custom built transport cases from 3D Flight Cases Ltd. Custom Road Case Protection. Custom foam lined flight cases. Protective flight cases custom built scientific instrument cases - Custom padded equipment cases


RMDDU-23 Dual 23" Rack Mount Monitor - YouTube

als Rollkoffer....


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Ja da halte ich jetzt nichts von


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Ich wäre  nicht davon überzeugt das dir eine kompakte AiO so einen großen Platzvorteil bietet.

So kann ein mobiler Spielerechner ohne AiO aussehen:
Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen
Wo soll hier der Radiator noch Platz haben?


----------



## Chimera (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Schon mal daran gedacht nen Koffer-PC zu bauen? Also nen stabilen Metall(werkzeug-)koffer als Basis und darin im unteren Teil die HW, im oberen Teil nen kleinen Moni fix einbauen. Mobo würd halt auch nur ein mITX reinpassen, wenn man nicht grad nen 100cm x 100cm Koffer rumschleppen will  Aber so könntest du immerhin ein "Erschütterungsrisiko" ausschliessen bzw. rerduzieren. Wenn die Graka dann noch über ne Risercard flach gelegt wird, könnt man den unteren Teil komplett mit ner Acrylscheibe zudecken.
Sicher, so ein Projekt kostet etwas mehr Zeit als einfach nen fertigen PC in nen Koffer zu ballern, doch dafür dürft er auch etwas erschütterungsresistenter sein, wenn man alels schön verschraubt und fest macht


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Abductee, doch das habe ich schon geprüft. In dem Gehäuse, welches ich nehme, kann eine Wakü reinpassen. Eventuell auch eine Graka mit Wasserkühlung. Bei der Graka müsste man es aber testen, bzw. muss ich mir noch ein bisschen angucken und durchlesen.

Chimera, ja das Problem ist das ich für einen noch weiteren Koffer kein Platz habe. Außerdem wäre es sehr viel Arbeit usw. Ist zwar ne gute Idee mir aber zu aufwendig. In meinem Koffer für normale Kleidung, hätte ich halt noch den Platz für einen Mini-PC. Ein 4. Koffer wäre dann von der Anzahl zu viel.


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Um welches Gehäuse gehts denn überhaupt?


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

RAVEN by SilverStone - RVZ01


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Auf der CPU sollte eine Wakü im allgemeinen hilfreich sein, da die Hebelwirkung deutlich geringer ist als bei einem Towerkühler. Bei der GPU dagegen sind Fullcover Monster die beste Möglichkeit einen PCIe Steckplatz abzureißen.
Generell würde ich für letzteres nach einem Gehäuse schauen welches die Grafikkarte zusätzlich abstützt oder eine solche Stütze selbst anbringen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Bei dem Gehäuse kannst du auch einen normalen großen Top-Blower nehmen.
Eine 120mm AiO mit dünnen Lüfter hat keine wesentlich bessere Kühlleistung als ein klassischer Kühler.
Die AiO ist extrem vom Lüfter abhängig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Was kannst du denn für einen empfehlen mit mindestens 150-200W?
Biste dir da wirklich sicher, dass die AiO nicht besser ist? Ich denke, dass dort auch nen normaler lüfter hin passt.
Wo hast du das Bild her?


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Welche CPU willst du denn damit betreiben?
So ein 1151-i7 verbraucht selbst leicht übertaktet keine 100W.
Da reicht so ein Kühler locker aus:
Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Über die Google-Bildersuche:
silverstone rvz01 aio - Google-Suche
Da findet man auch so was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Silverstone bewirbt auf der RVZ01-Homepage ja auch seine eigene AiO mit einem extra dünnen Radiator.
Test von dieser dünnen AiO:
SilverStone TD03-Slim Liquid CPU Cooler Review | Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org - Part 4
Silverstone TD03-SLIM CPU Cooler Review: The Fit (Almost) Anywhere AIO | Page 4 of 5 | Modders-Inc


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Nen i7-7700K oder den R7-1700 und diese aufjedenfall übertakten.
Die Schläuche sehen ja echt ******* aus in dem Zustand dort.

Ja habe auch bei dem Gehäuse welches ich mir holen will auf deren Seite ne AiO angezeigt bekommen, deshalb kam ich ja auf die Idee. Werde mir den Test mal angucken und mir das angucken. Notfalls bestelle ich mir alle 3 Sachen und dann gucke ich mir das mal an. Sprich den eingebauten Zustand von einer normalen AiO oder der silverstone Slim AiO. Sollte dies nicht gut aussehen bzw nicht passen muss ich halt die jeweilige kleinere Lösung nehmen.

Vom Maße ausrechnen her, hätte ich schon gesagt das es gerade so passen sollte mit einer normalen AiO. Ich hatte dann auch soweit gedacht, dass der lüfter an der AiO auch gleichzeitig dem Mainboard Luft zu zirkuliert, damit dies auch ein bisschen kühler bleibt. Kenne das zb von meinem aktuellen Board, da sollte ich nicht auf einen FX-8XXX aufrüsten wenn ich keinen Top-Blower Kühler benutze.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Hauptschwachpunkt des dünnen Silverstone TD03-slim scheint ja zu sein, dass der Lüfter nicht ausreichend Luft durch den Radi drückt.

Vielleicht wäre eine Kombination aus dem Kühler mit einem guten Lüfter wie dem Noctua-NF-F12 (evtl. sogar 2000rpm industrial Version) eine gute Sache... vorausgesetzt der 10mm dickere Lüfter würde passen.
Der hat recht genau +50% stat. Druck und +50% Volumenstrom gegenüber dem "Slim" Lüfter. (+100% beim NF-F12 industrial 2000.. aber das wär dann schon verdammt laut).


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Ja ich denke, dass man sich das dann mal angucken muss. 
Ja kann mir vorstellen das es dann sehr laut ist. Nicht das mein PC dann weg fliegt? *Ironie aus*


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Habe mir jetzt 3 verschieden Waküs und 2 Top-Blower bestellt. Ich werde dies mal testen.


----------



## ElMariachi1000 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Habe mich nun für den BeQuit Shadow Rock LP entschieden


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erschütterungsfestigkeit von normalen als auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen*

Haben die AiO nicht gepasst?


----------

